

Guys here is source code of software start-up product(membership management) - primadg
http://primadg.com/membership-management-system/

======
primadg
I'd: \- made more research and findout what potential buyers want to save
development time (build MVP). \- find who wants to use it before building the
project

------
fruchtose
It takes a lot of courage to share the source code of a failed project. What
would you do differently if you had the chance?

